# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  LELANG KILAT !! hanya 3x24 jam , SHIRO & HI UTSURI Good quality

## Dony Lesmana

Dear sahabat KOI-S 

karena ikan ikan saya terlalu banyak , maka ijinkanlah saya melelang

HI UTSURI SHINODA ukuran 58 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

SHIRO UTSURI OMOSAKO 55 Bu

[IMG][/IMG]

SYARAT Dan Ketentuan adalah sbb : 

1. START Dimulai dari keterangan dibawah ini dan dimuali dari saat ini sampai hari SELASA  22 Mei 2017 pk 21.00

2. Semua pembayaran Lelang harus diselesaikan 1 x 24 jam sehabis lelang. Pengiriman 2 x 24 jam sehabis lelang

3. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit terakhir.

4. Tidak ada bid and run , barang saiap yg bid and run maka akan dikenakan sanksi sesuai aturan forum

5. Mohon dilihat baik2 foto dan video , foto dan video adalah terbaru , jika ada yang ragu bisa ditanyakan di thread ini

6. Untuk pengiriman ikan dalam jakarta maka akan dikenakan tarif antar sesuai UBER atau GRAB CAR , diluar biaya box , pengambilan ikan di ALAM SUTRA ( semua biaya ditanggung pemenang lelang )

7. Untuk pengiriman keluar kota harap menunjuk ekspedisi terpercaya ( semua biaya ditanggung pemenang lelang )

8. Segala resiko pengiriman ikan ditanggung oleh pemenang lelang.

Open Bid Adalah 

HI UTSURI  Rp 3.000.000 

SHIRO Rp 3.000.000. 

Karena cuma 2 ekor maka bebas boleh tdk menggunakan auto rekap..

Silahkan dimulai dari sekarang

1.HI UTSURI Rp 3.000.000 

2. SHIRO Rp 3.000.000. 


Terima kasih 

Dony

----------


## agus arbana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mryul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Taufik's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bryanbrittaney

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bryanbrittaney

Ijin ikutan ya. Om Dony.

Hi utsuri 3.100.000

Makasih. Om Dony.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bryanbrittaney

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Malam ini berakhir yaaaa... jgn sampai ketinggalan... beli ikan di dealer pasti ga bisa harga segini.. hahaaha

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

1   4,2 juta

----------


## Erik setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mryul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

1.HI UTSURI Rp 4.500.000 by indra gunawan

2. SHIRO Rp 3.000.000. by Agus arbana


Terima kasih 

Dony


Lelang berakhir pk 21.05 jika tdk ada bid lagi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mryul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mryul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hi ut  5.2 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mryul

Hiu 5.8 ajah

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

HiUtsuri 6.6jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

1.HI UTSURI Rp 7.000.000 by f4is4l

2. SHIRO Rp 3.100.000. by f4is4l


Terima kasih 

Dony


Lelang berakhir pk 21.50 tesss jammmmmmmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

